

Is the HTC Eye the Nexus 6? – Is RE Camera a New Category? - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2824721/opensource-subnet/how-htcs-new-re-camera-and-eye-smartphone-will-compete.html

======
EddieS
The nexus looks promising. But the camera is a flop for sure.

